# Cant beat him join him.



## Fire and ice (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello everyone......I am Retlaw's girlfriend.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Fire and ice* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 16, 2011)

sorry  to hear that, but welcome anyway.


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 16, 2011)

hi


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome.....pics?


----------



## nugget13 (Aug 17, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 17, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> sorry  to hear that, but welcome anyway.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 17, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Welcome.....pics?




    lol


----------



## CG (Aug 17, 2011)

Fire and ice said:


> Hello everyone......I am Retlaw's girlfriend.



Can it be true?!?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 17, 2011)

Fire and ice said:


> Hello everyone......I am Retlaw's girlfriend.


 

Baby, these dudes are freaks and perverts !  I hope you joined to talk and get info only from the wonderful ladies on here ??  Love you !   PS..  Dont send nudies to reddog, he just did a 8 year bid for raping his Mom !


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 17, 2011)

So who's boobs are bigger? I've been waiting for this day to come for a long time!


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 17, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Can it be true?!?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk




She is on a trial run !  Lol its true.  Be nice I told her how cool this site is !


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> So who's boobs are bigger? I've been waiting for this day to come for a long time!


Your toast ! Her's pork chop !   her pics on her profile    Be nice or Ill hunt you down !


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 17, 2011)

You're??? 

Sorry I can't read Jersey Shore grammar. 

Side note: Is this the one who's phone number got posted up? Poor girl.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 17, 2011)

had to look... 

your boobs may be bigger retlaw..


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 17, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> had to look...
> 
> your boobs may be bigger retlaw..




 Look close..  thats muscle !  rock hard muscle !  NOT BOOBS !


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 17, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Look close..  thats muscle !  rock hard muscle !  NOT BOOBS !



maybe that just comes with age.. but I looked VERY closely.


----------



## CG (Aug 17, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> She is on a trial run !  Lol its true.  Be nice I told her how cool this site is !


haha hope shes got a good sense of humor brother


SloppyJ said:


> You're???
> 
> Sorry I can't read Jersey Shore grammar.
> 
> Side note: Is this the one who's phone number got posted up? Poor girl.



hey hey, its a language in and of itself son!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 17, 2011)

Retlaw, Can't believe you negged me you douche....haha.. is there muscle under that gyno? you should go get a mammogram... loved you as Robert Paulsen in "Fight Club".


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 17, 2011)

lolol this thread is great. Welcome to IM op.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm guessing that this account is actually retlaw's and he's just trying to make us think he really has a girlfriend. We all know he likes the peen.


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> So who's boobs are bigger? I've been waiting for this day to come for a long time!


----------

